# Yamaha factory service manuals



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Does anyone have a PDF service manual for a 2008 25hp 2 stroke? I've checked all my usual spots and I can't seem to dig one up anywhere. 

edit- has anyone ever seen water drip from the outer exhaust cover gasket?


----------

